# 16x8, 0 offset on an mk3



## SERVR6 (Sep 20, 2008)

anyone help me, do they stick out go-kart style or are they tucked in flush with the car? pics would be greatly encouraged to see what im working with.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 16x8, 0 offset on an mk3 (SERVR6)*

if you search the mk3 forum for sportmaxx or xxr wheels you will get lots of pics.


----------



## SERVR6 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: 16x8, 0 offset on an mk3 (a2lowvw)*

i did earlier, and its not pulling up much... thats why i thought i'd dip my line in and see if i got any bites... see some good pics


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 16x8, 0 offset on an mk3 (a2lowvw)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3429078
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3501961
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3295924


----------

